

Amazon gets clever with web hooks - TimothyFitz
http://blog.webhooks.org/2009/01/21/amazon-gets-clever-with-web-hooks/

======
TimothyFitz
Read more about webhooks <http://webhooks.pbwiki.com/> and
[http://www.slideshare.net/progrium/web-hooks-and-the-
program...](http://www.slideshare.net/progrium/web-hooks-and-the-programmable-
world-of-tomorrow-presentation)

